# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  4/8/2010 - Love at First Sight

## Inysy

09.04.2010Love at First Sight (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Im in this garage / warehouse type of place. Im a little confused but I keep wandering around. I notice this side door so I go in to take a look. Upon entering I spot a long table against the right wall and a clock on the left wall. Theres a plain nightstand with two droors on the front against the wall ahead of me. I recognise it and attempt to open it. I somehow have the idea that its full of stuff like toys and books. However, its empty and im dissapointed for a few seconds but I realize that It cant be real. I do a reality check and become lucid.

Now completely lucid, all noise and people I thought were there, are now gone. I look at my hands to see details and come to the conclusion that I cannot count my fingers because they multiply as im counting. I walk through the closest wall and im outside on a sort of patio with no screen. Its just a concrete slab with a door leading into a house. I move some things with my mind to practice my telekinesis. So far so good. As im turning around while controlling something, I see this girl looking at me. Average height, thin, dark blonde hair, my age, wearing a blue dress with spaghetti straps. She is watching me with this look in her eyes like shes incredibly serene. I lose lucidity but retain vividness.

 I immediately drop the object and start to walk toward her. She smiles and runs away around a corner. As I follow her, Theres a flash of light, and I percieve the passage of time. 
 Im at a forest area. I feel  different. Older, stronger, thinner, late 20s more or less. I see her, also older but keeps the same look and dress. She stops and leans on a picnic table and looks out towards a lake. I see her and walk towards her with a smile on my face. As I approach her I place my hand on her shoulder. I feel completely serene now also. I undo the zipper on the back of her dress and rest my hand on the small of her back and she turns her head to look at me. She has the most amazing smile ive ever seen. She says simply "Hey" and im completely mezmerized. I feel ive known her my whole entire life but I know I would remember her if ive meet her before. I have the distinct feeling of being in love with her and she in love with me. We turn and watch the lake a moment before the dream slips away and I awake.

----------


## Mechanized Mind

WOwww that dream is awesome. The part where you meet that girl must have felt pretty amazing.

----------


## johnmarshel

This is really a nice you first time see her and you like her,I  think here you mentioned a how she looks,she looks a very beautiful and you love her at first time you see her,this all are really  beautiful that you share with us,

----------


## Hephua

I know what you mean, these are the most amazin type of dreams! And they leave you in a nice mood whole morning. but the sad thing is when u wake up u'll never see them again. unless some dc's could occur occasionally, i wish that could happen to me :0

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Wow, that's a great dream! I totally know what you meant as you described everything...it's always a really cool experience.  ::D:

----------


## Mahdi

Wow.
Thats trully an amazing experience. I had a similar one too and it was simply magnificent.

----------


## TechDreamer

Emotions are wonderful and beautiful things in dreams. Thanks for sharing, as it may inspire others have similar *amazing* dreams.

truly,
tech

----------


## jdogGA15

wow that was a great dream dude.I wonder what it represents>?

----------


## Mike02

When that happens to me I wake up pissed as *%^$ that it is not real.

----------


## Sacred Arboretum

> I know what you mean, these are the most amazin type of dreams! And they leave you in a nice mood whole morning. but the sad thing is when u wake up u'll never see them again. unless some dc's could occur occasionally, i wish that could happen to me :0



If he really wanted to, he could summon her in a lucid, which I think he should.  :smiley:   And if she wasn't exactly the same, all he would need is a little practice.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> If he really wanted to, he could summon her in a lucid, which I think he should.



Yep, I agree. Can't hurt to try, and if he succeeds, it will be awesome for him. Guaranteed.

----------


## Mike02

*cough* escapism!!!!!!!!!!!*cough*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## LiveInTheDream

It's not escapism if you're just looking for an interesting/enjoyable experience. If a woman in your dreams starts to replace women in real life, then yes, it's escapism. But so far that's not what this is sounding like, at least not to me.  :wink2:

----------


## Paraknight

Dreams like that are awesome. Sometimes I wish some things would be real but then I just try to think of nightmares and dreams where everybody dies and stuff. In the end I guess it's just an experience that should be gone through from a bit of a distance.

----------


## PsKloveP

it' beautiful . That like a dream :Cheeky: 




Disney real estate
moving companies in nj

----------


## MythicVoid

Wow, that dream is very poetic! Amazing!

----------


## noiseissound

What an absolutely beautiful dream. It's incredible how much emotion the brain can evoke in a dream.

----------


## catzisconfus

nice dream  ::D:

----------


## Nightingale

I had a similar kind of feeling. It wasn't a lucid dream but it was definitely vivid.
Really can't describe the feeling but, really, it felt like I really Loved him.
Nice Dream.  :Cheeky:

----------


## MeltingShip

Wow! I love it.
I had an experience with love in a dream before. I was so connected to her in the dream and she too only had to smile at me. I was literally depressed for a week after having it because i kept wishing she were real but i came to my senses.
Thanks for sharing  :smiley:

----------

